# Looking for Moderator for Hunting Dog Forum



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We are looking for a moderator for the hunting dog section.

If anyone is interested, please PM me.

Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Due to the long list of people interested, I am no longer taking any more.

Thanks to everyone interested!


----------

